# 1973 Porsche VW 914- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Here we have a beautifully restored Porsche VW 914 2.0.










The 914 was the replacement for Porsche's 912 and Volkswagen's Karmann Ghia, resulting in a collaboration of the 2 manufacturers, and fulfilling VW's obligation/contract to Porsche to create one more model.

This 914 was booked in for a 1 day paintwork enhancement to improve upon the work completed by the bodyshop. 
The owner has added some little subtle pieces on this car paying homeage to both manufacturers, for instance the centre caps show Porsche logo's on one side and Wolfsburg (VW's engine plant) logo's the other. The steering centre has been replaced with a Wolfsburg one. 
The car is still awaiting the front driving lights and Fuchs alloys to come back from refinishing, in addition it will be receiving a front spoiler attachment and some side decals at a later date.

Anyway a few pictures taken during the day, starting with the holograms and trails left from the bodyshop.



















Alloys cleaned, tyres and arches de-greased.





































Bugs removed using APC and a damp MF.



















Washed using ONR and dried with plush towels.










Shuts etc.. de-greased, whilst the exterior is nice and fresh, the engine and trunk area has been left as original paint, which was agreed made a nice touch to the originality.










Paintwork was polished/enhanced using a light cutting pad and IP3.02.














































This was then followed up with Festool MPA11000 on a Hex-logic finishing pad, finally Britemax pad glaze #4 via the DA.










***1 layer of AF Spirit wax applied.
***Rubber seals and trim norished with SV Seal-feed.
***Glass cleaned throughout using AF Crystal.
***Britework polished with Optimum metal polish/sealant.
***Alloys sealed using Werkstat Prime.
***Tyres dressed using AF tyre cleaner/dressing.
***Final wipedown with Britemax detailing spray.

*Results.*




































































































Thanks for looking, comment welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie:
Nice work, as good as new!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Safe to say you don't see many of these about, great one for the portfolio Rob and brilliant finish left as well........:thumb:

Thanks for sharing.........


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

ive never seen one of these in my life as baker says great one for the portfolio


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work as always mate.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

More retro goodness Rob!

Great job,what a car. Lovely!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job!! I always had a notion for one of those, but it'd have to be the 914-6......... 

Very rare to see a good one these days.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

excellent work mate, lovely motor as well


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work as always on a rather rare motor


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow thats an amazing transformation and what a stunning little car ive never seen of those before


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great...


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

What a stunning little motor


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Superb work on a very rare little car... one of the guys on here has a red one... cant remember his name now for the life of me, has a load of retro audi's and VW's etc.

Anyway, cracking... love it :thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Geez, that car is older than me, but i bet your work makes it better than it was 38 yrs ago! :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A rare gem of a car, quality work there rob.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Beautiful car and finish. I love that colour too.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks perfect, superb work!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Love these quirky little things !  excellent as always Rob

Baz


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:

I don't think I've ever seen one of these, not heard of them :doublesho

The saying 'learn something new every day' springs to mind.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work , lovely car :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great Job. looks amazing. never seen one of these before. Learn something everyday :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Lovely work Rob, cracking little motor.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rob, car is the same age as me but in much better nick


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, a real blast from the past and have to admit, its a new one on me so I will stand in line with everyone else who this is their first time.

As always, lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> Superb work on a very rare little car... one of the guys on here has a red one... cant remember his name now for the life of me, has a load of retro audi's and VW's etc.
> 
> Anyway, cracking... love it :thumb:


That would be Coxy :thumb:

Great work and great car.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Great job!! I always had a notion for one of those, but it'd have to be the 914-6.........
> 
> Very rare to see a good one these days.


Starting to go up in price now and well restored ones fetching good money, 914-6 are the more sought after I think.



[email protected] said:


> ive never seen one of these in my life as baker says great one for the portfolio





500tie said:


> Wow thats an amazing transformation and what a stunning little car ive never seen of those before





MattJ VXR said:


> Looks great :thumb:
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen one of these, not heard of them :doublesho
> 
> The saying 'learn something new every day' springs to mind.





uzi-blue said:


> Great Job. looks amazing. never seen one of these before. Learn something everyday :thumb:





Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, a real blast from the past and have to admit, its a new one on me so I will stand in line with everyone else who this is their first time.
> 
> As always, lovely work :thumb:


Glad I could show you something different, the 914 actually outsold the 911 by quite a margin during it's production run.
It has been mentioned that the Boxster was developed on the same idea as the 914.:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Never seen one of them before! 

Nice work.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Any interior shots?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Superb stuff! My favourite car ever!

My username may give that away!!!


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Great work as always Rob. I think to be fair to the Boxster, it was developed entirely inhouse, whereas the 914, like the 924 after it, was jointly developed with VW, on the basis that VW would badge lower powered versions as a replacement for the Karmann Ghia coupe, and Porsche would badge higher powered cars. As usual VW got cold feet, and Porsche was left to sell the car alone. One of the causes of disquiet now that VW owns Porsche. In any case, lovely piece of Porsche history, and nice to see they are finally being appreciated.


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

What an amazing car, excellent work too.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Very unusual Rob, not see one of these! Nice work mate

Chris


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never seen one of those before. It's lovely. Great job.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

What a rare car. Nice work :thumbs:


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

*Is it real?*

That's an outrageously good job. It doesn't look real. It looks like it's CGI, or a picture out of the Tamiya catalogue.

What a job on a very rare car.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My goodness, it's been a very long time since I last saw a 914. Great Job.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

what a mint looking car! great job!


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

Never seen or heard of one of those, interesting with the history etc. Nice work as well it look better than new.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Lovely job,and a great car. Used to have an orange one,best handling car of that era l reckon, typical mid engine handling. Had a beetle with a 914S motor,that used to surprise a few people at the traffic light Grand Prix!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Rob, usual high quality photgraphy in your write up mate:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely.. nice one!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Update.*

Received an e-mail this morning from the owner of this 914.

_My 914 won "Best 4 cylinder car" at the Classic Porsche Show at Castle Hedingham on Sunday !
Thanks for all your efforts._

Very pleasing for all the customers efforts in the restoration, and my small part on the detailing side of it.:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Never seen this car, looks great. Nice work too.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Received an e-mail this morning from the owner of this 914.
> 
> _My 914 won "Best 4 cylinder car" at the Classic Porsche Show at Castle Hedingham on Sunday !
> Thanks for all your efforts._
> ...


Had a good look around it on Sunday!

Looked superb!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm off to spec savers or similar .I Have no idea how I missed this. A Stunning piece of work mate without a doubt. There's a chap who rallies one of these in one of the historic rally series . Him and co-driver must have hard butts its not exactly endowed with ground clearance is, but I digress. That's a stunning detail you did Rob even if you have grown a few grey hairs since you did the detail and I've commented on it. Can't let a car like that with the work you put in pass by it would be against the grain 
Daz


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job 

How come you used an ONR wash, was there no access to proper water supplies?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I love 914's and 914/6's... lovely car and great work:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my favourite cars in my portfolio, now this is spooky- the owner e-mailed me last week to book in his Targa, and informed me that the 914 is no more, sadly it got written off shortly after the car show it was detailed for.



zippo said:


> I'm off to spec savers or similar .I Have no idea how I missed this. A Stunning piece of work mate without a doubt. There's a chap who rallies one of these in one of the historic rally series . Him and co-driver must have hard butts its not exactly endowed with ground clearance is, but I digress. That's a stunning detail you did Rob even if you have grown a few grey hairs since you did the detail and I've commented on it. Can't let a car like that with the work you put in pass by it would be against the grain
> Daz


Thanks Daz, appreciate your comments.



gatman said:


> Great job
> 
> How come you used an ONR wash, was there no access to proper water supplies?


Thanks, it was a hot day and the car was very clean, so to save additional work ONR was used.



NornIron said:


> I love 914's and 914/6's... lovely car and great work:thumb:


Thanks, would love a 6's.


----------



## Fonz (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice work there. :thumb: Looks lovely in yellow.

Love 914s. Great cars to drive.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

wow, havnt seen one in many many years..was a schoolboy dream of mine..very nice work on it..superb results


----------

